# Teich erweitert und Ufermatte zieht Wasser



## Tomy26 (4. Juni 2017)

Hallo

Ich brauche dann mal einen guten Tipp.

Hier erst mal was zur Bauweise.
Der kompelette Teich, STund FT, ist mit Pflastersteinen ummauert.
Beim ersten Teich habe ich erst die Folie mit hilfe einer Aluleiste am Stein festgeschraubt und dann die Ufermatte eingeklemmt und im Anschluß die überschüßige Folie abgeschnitten somit sieht die Kante wie folgt aus.
Alle Schraubenlöscher habe ich mit Teichbaukleber gefüllt.
  

  
vrnl : Stein, Folienkante, Ufermatte
Funktioniert bei 62 Metern Ufer ohne Mängel

Beim zweiten Filtergraben( Teich wurde erweitert ) habe ich beim Anschluß der Ufermatte einen groben Fehler gemacht.
Ich habe schon nach dem anbringen der Aluschiene die Folie abgeschnitten und danach erst die Ufermatte zwischen Aluschiene und Folie eingeklemmt somit berührt jetzt die Ufermatte an vielen Stellen die Steine und die Kapillarwirkung saugt mir den Filtetgraben leer.
Mir fehlt also Folie, nur 2 mm aber sie fehlt !
  
Bei 48 Meter Ufer geht so am Tag richtig viel Wasser weg.
Da der zweite Filterteich sich durch einen Überlauf am Ende in den ST entleert lässt sich auch die Wasserhöhe nicht ändern und der Wasserstand ist immer 3-4 cm unter Oberkante der Folie.

Hat einer eine Idee wie ich die Kapillarwirkung der Ufermatte dauerhaft unterbrechen kann.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Christine (4. Juni 2017)

Ja. Früher gab es bei NG eine "Flüssigfolie" zum Sichern von Klebenähten. Die war so flüssig, dass man sie gut auf bzw. in die Ufermatte tropfen konnte, um die Kapillaren zu unterbrechen. So wie sie roch, war das in Lösungsmittel aufgelöste PVC-Folie.
Du kannst natürlich auch schlicht und ergreifend einen Streifen Folie wieder ankleben.


----------



## Tomy26 (4. Juni 2017)

Hallo Christine

Dann mache ich mich mal schlau was die Flüssigfolie angeht. Die Ufermatte ist ja auch NG.
Streifen anklebenist bei fast 50 Metern nict mein Ding und dafür muss ich ja dann auch die Leiste lösen und die ist sammt Schrauben hinter der Ufermatte versteckt.


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Juni 2017)

Wasserspiegel absenken.

Oben an der Kante Sikaflex zwischen Ufermatte und Steine/Folienkante langziehen.
Ich verwende oft Sikaflex 221 als Klebe- und Dichtmittel.
Hab damit beim Teichbau auch EPDM- Folie auf dem Vließ, Verbundmatte auf der EPDM-Folie, Vließ auf EPDM-Folie, Falten in der EPDM, Ufermatten untereinander und auf der EPDM- Folie etc. "fixiert". Hält bei der Ufermatte bombig.

Ich würde ggf. empfehlen aus der Polymer- Dichtmittel- Reihe von Sikaflex eine Variante zu nehmen, die UV- stabil ist.

Das wäre dann Sikaflex 521 in schwarz z.B.. Kostet eine Kartuschen ungefähr 8,-€.
MAn kann auch spezial- Teichprodukte kaufen mit "ähnlichen Inhalt" für den dreifachen Preis...

Und es ist ein lösemittelfreier Polymerdichtdtoff, Kleber..der Dir ggf. nicht noch die Kante der Folie anlöst.....eher noch die Folienkante vor UV schützt.

https://www.amazon.de/Part-60179-Sikaflex-Kartusche-Schwarz/dp/B00BEFI8EA


----------



## teichinteressent (4. Juni 2017)

Flüssige Folie kannst du dir aus Quellschweißmittel und Folienschnipseln selbst herstellen.


----------



## Tomy26 (4. Juni 2017)

Hallo Torsten

Wasserspiegel absenken geht nicht da der FT erst dadurch entleert das er in den ST überläuft.
Wird mit einer Pumpe ( 6000l/h ) versorgt.
  
Leider mit leichter Schaumbldung zur Zeit.
Später wird die Ansicht mit der Schaumbremse durch eine Brücke verdeckt !

Aber der Teich hat keine Technik nur eine 12 Volt Pumpe.
Darum Einweißschaum und zu meinem Leidwesen etwas sehr gün zur Zeit ( nur 50 cm Sichttiefe ).
Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit war er bereits bis zum Boden( 150 ) klar.

Als Kleber habe ich das NG Produkt verwendet.
 
Oben auf die Kante der Ufermatte will ich es nicht machen da kann man es sehen und zwischen Stein, Folie und Ufermatte, bekomme ich es nur zwischen wenn ich alle Schrauben wieder löse.
Ich glaube ich versuche erst mal die Flüssigfolie.



teichinteressent schrieb:


> Flüssige Folie kannst du dir aus Quellschweißmittel und Folienschnipseln selbst herstellen.



Ich mach mich mal Schlau.!


----------



## Tomy26 (17. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Hier jetzt meine Lösung zum Wasserverlust
Istzstand
1. Ja die Ufermatte zieht Wasser bis zu 5 cm hoch !
2. Die Folie hinter der Matte war zu kurz abgeschmitten, somit hat die Matte den Stein berührt.
3. Durch das einklemmen der Ufermatte hat die Aluleiste die Folie am Schraubenloch nicht mehr an den Stein gedrückt und das Wasser konnte durch das 6 mm Loch entweichen. roter Pfeil
4. Beim ST und FT1 ist der Waserstand immer ca. 10 cm unter der Oberkante Aluleiste, darum gab es das Problem nicht.
5. Beim FT 2 ist der Wasserstand immer zwischen 3-5 cm unter der Oberkante der Aluschiene.blauer Strich genau wie das Schraubenloch. Der Höhenunterschied der Teich sollte so klein wie möglich sein!
mein Planungsfehler 
   

Lösung
1. Ufermatte am gelben Strich abgeschnitten
2. Ufermatte zwischen Aluleiste und Fole entfernt
3. Schraube und das Loch an der Leiste sowie das in der Folie mit NG K1 abgedichtet
4. Leiste bis auf Anschlag am Stein angezogen
 
Jetzt sieht man ca 1 cm der Aluleiste über den Stein ragen, aber damit kann ich gut leben.
Sollte jemand den Abschluß des Teichs ähnlich machen, sollte der Wasserstand min. 7 cm unter den Schraubenlöchern sein sonst verliert man mit Sicherheit Wasser über die Kapilarwirkung der Matte und die Schraubenlöcher.


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Juli 2017)

Schön das es klappt, hoffentlich bleibt es auch so. ich habe die Befürchtung das sich die Ufermatte und die Zwischenräume zu den Steinen mit Schmutz zusetzen. Dann könnte wieder ein Kapillarefekt entstehen.


----------



## Tomy26 (18. Juli 2017)

Hallo Roland

Mal sehen was die Zeit so bringt. Jetzt kann man ja gut sehen wenn Schmutz drauf liegt.
Das meiste Wasser habe ich auch über die nicht verdeckten Löscher verloren.
Auf jeden Fall ist zur Zeil endlich alles Trocken.


PS. Es gibt ein Mittel (aushärtende Flüssigkeit) aus der Bauindustrie welches die Kapilarwirkung nach wenigen mm beendet, hat aber auch eine WGK und war mir zu heikel es zu versuchen. Teiche waren bei den Anwendungsbeispielen nicht aufgeführt.


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Juli 2017)

Was bitte ist eine WGK?


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Juli 2017)

Was bitte ist eine WGK?


----------



## laolamia (18. Juli 2017)

http://www.lmdfdg.com/?q=WGK


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Juli 2017)

Danke!


----------



## teichinteressent (18. Juli 2017)

https://www.google.de/search?q=WGK

Viel zu langsaaaam.


----------



## Tomy26 (19. Juli 2017)

Hallo Roland

Wassergefährdungsklasse

Noch langsamer.


----------

